# Kenwood and Alpine equipment



## ARTEMIS1759 (Mar 25, 2019)

Can someone tell me how old this equipment is? And who is ACS (Speakers)? Boss what would like a similar set up. But, I don't see any surface mount single DIN head units or equalizers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

That is equipment from the late 80s. ACS I don't recognize as a speaker manufacturer. 

Wasn't a huge fan of Kenwood but always like those series of amps. The appearance of them anyway.


----------



## jasonflair50 (Feb 2, 2016)

prolly ADS speakers. would match up with same timeline as those amps and eq.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I can remember seeing Denon amps that looked similar to those Kenwood amp's


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

ADS for speakers makes sense. Their logo was a/d/s


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

And the A/D/S units are probably still good! 



Your question was the age of the equipment, they will all likely have manufacturer date info on them, probably on the backside of each. 



EQ's like that aren't a thing anymore, replaced with much more powerful DSP devices. The amps I'm sure are just fine, a CD changer is pretty pointless these days with streaming and USB's, etc.


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

The Kenwood CD changer from back then was very similar to the Sony offerings. Pretty sure it had front and rear preouts, as well as aux and tuner inputs. i'd say late 80's for most of the pieces.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Think he 1-posted us


----------

